

Ask HN: Where do you Django? - btnpushnmunky

For those of you using Django, where do you host it?<p>Do you use someone else's hosting or run your own server?
======
abhikshah
Shared hosting at webfaction. For the app (medical documents workflow) and
scale (for small company, < 50 employees) webfaction is great. I could
probably find a cheaper host but being able to work with support staff who
actually understand coding and syadmin work is worth the slight extra cost.

------
rudasn
Currently I use webfaction.com for two (nearly dead) projects but I'm
considering linode.com or djangy.com for my next one. I've found webfaction to
have _great_ support but their RAM/cost ratio isn't so good.

------
roxstar
Linode, their admin is great and been a customer for a long time, just a set
up your self kind of deal but stackscripts are great for getting a server
running quickly.

------
samratjp
Amazon EC2 is always a good option. <https://www.djangy.com/> looks promising
as a Heroku for Django.

~~~
btnpushnmunky
I like the look of djangy.com as well. I also noticed stable.io on HN a while
back and I think another one (I don't remember).

------
amoore
I've started running Django on Google's app engine using the django-nonrel
code.

..though I've been told it's like taking a hooker for a long walk.

~~~
btnpushnmunky
Yeah, see, I've been running Flask on App Engine. It works fine and all, but
it feels like I'm jumping through a lot of hoops for Big Table.

------
jparicka
GoGrid. Quite happy with them. <http://alpha.beepl.com:8889>

------
sga
Shared hosting on Dreamhost. Reasonably easy to get setup and going. It's just
a sandbox right now.

------
ig1
Slicehost VPS

